

26C3 Recordings (Work in Progress) - ugh
https://events.ccc.de/congress/2009/wiki/Conference_Recordings

======
ugh
Let’s see, I liked “GSM: SRSLY?” (Chris Paget, Karsten Nohl), “DECT (part II)”
(Erik Tews), “Black Ops Of PKI” (Dan Kaminsky), “cat
/proc/sys/net/ipv4/fuckups” (Fabian Yamaguchi), “Fuzzing the Phone in your
Phone” (Collin Mulliner) and of course also softer stuff like “Conlanging 101”
(Sai Emrys) and “The Lost Cosmonauts” (Brian Dunning).

